# Gaggia Baby Class or Gaggia Classic



## dja57 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am thinking of buying one of these machines either of which can be brought for @ £200.00. Is one better than the other?

thanks

dja57


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll need to decide whether to go semi-auto or manual

Semi Auto - *Gaggia Baby Class*

Manual - Gaggia Classic

The Gaggia Classic with a Silvia Steam Wand will give you more control over the extraction and a great steam wand for frothing

The Gaggia Baby Class is a newer style of machine and will be a good investment

The steam wands can be a little fiddly to clean but the group head just requires a flush through to clean and a wipe with a soft damp cloth.

My advice is to pop along to a high street retailer with both side by side and see if they will let you make a coffee using both machines (as long as they are working display models)

Where are you based? I may have some local recommendations for you.


----------



## dja57 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for reply

I live in Crewe, I have a small budget of @ £300.00. Currently I use a De longhi machine, I know that in a lot of peoples eye's I wo'nt reach anywhere near perfection, but all I want is to drink a nice consistant cup of coffee. Within my £300.00 I will also be buying a grinder. Somebody also suggested the cuisineart grinder at £60.00.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd vote Classic since class doesn't worth the money.

Classic is gaggia baby with stainless steel housing.

Class is gaggia baby with fancier housing.

However it's a bit easier to tune the pressure on a classic.


----------

